# Spacers on R35 - Affect handling? Better/Worse?



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Thought of getting spacers for the R35, as it makes the stance look better, BUT does it affect handling? Better/Worse?

thought i would get the general consensus from people who have had them fitted etc

And any pictures with them on are welcome too!! before/after 

thanks

Chron/Stu


----------



## terry lloyd (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello mate - i agree they look good - what concerns me is the amount of stone chips you would get on the wheel arches due to the wheels being in line with the edge of the arch rather than inset


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

I'm running 20mm H&R with the 275-305 MPSS set up and no added stone chips on mine. 

Can't comment on a before and after as they were on when I purchased it.

They look great though


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Martin James (vernon Jones) said that was one of the best changes he made to his car. I know Crafty_blade had some fitted which look great. He is on Dunlops and couldnt make his mind up if they had adversly effected tramlining.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

I have wheels that bring everything inline and I have noticed additional stones chips from that.... Track and events, yes, but no the wheels


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

rob2005 said:


> I'm running 20mm H&R with the 275-305 MPSS set up and no added stone chips on mine.
> Can't comment on a before and after as they were on when I purchased it.
> They look great though


Any pictures? thanks. 20mm all round? Think i've seen some people use 15mm front and 20mm rear as well.....




gtr mart said:


> Martin James (vernon Jones) said that was one of the best changes he made to his car. I know Crafty_blade had some fitted which look great. He is on Dunlops and couldnt make his mind up if they had adversly effected tramlining.


Best changes as in looks OR better handling?.... thanks.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Considering it was Martin, what do you think? Handling of course

He posted a thread ages ago about the best mods he had done. Might be worth a search and a read.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

gtr mart said:


> Considering it was Martin, what do you think? Handling of course
> 
> He posted a thread ages ago about the best mods he had done. Might be worth a search and a read.


thanks 

Well H+R says -
H&R wheel spacers +15 mm - NISSAN R35 GTR - GTR-Shop.org



> These H&R Alloy Wheel Spacers are well known worldwide for their outstanding quality and value. Manufactured by H&R in Germany, these wheel spacers are crafted from aircraft alloy and are extremely easy to fit to your vehicle. *By increasing the track on your vehicle you will immediately notice two things, firstly the car looks more aggressive and more importantly the handling will be better.** Increased wheel track equates to an increased stability*. We supply various sizes of wheel spacer from 3mm-45mm and all spacers are priced and supplied as a pair. *The measurement given is the overall track widening for the vehicle. For example a 20mm set of spacers will widen the track by 10mm per wheel*.


----------



## borat52 (Jan 29, 2006)

Clearly, if people out there with such experience are reporting positive feedback then I accept that.

Makes me wonder why Nissan didn't widen the track from the factory if it improves the handling.

Any negative side effects from doing so?

Will


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

duplicate post*


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

Its been proven that if your driving the GTR hard ie Track or even a B Road, spacers cannot tolerate the amount of force that is put through each corner and many have been known to snap off and disintegrate the hub along with it.

I looked long and hard and found too many horror stories from guys who just nailed it from a set of lights and others who saw their lives flash before them in an accident.

The GTR is awesome but that much power through a piece of aluminum spacer doesn't hold up over time and easily heats and disintegrates.

I really like the look of spacers and have had them on all my other cars but opted not to for the GTR purely for a safety reason.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

I ran 15mm front (no more I was told) and 20mm rear, as recommended by the spacer manufacturer (H&R) and several tuners that had tested them...

if anything, I thought the handling improved slightly - a touch less understeer was noticeable.. 
I did notice a couple of stone chips under the wing arches, but you can get that protected with either film or spray..

Nissan or any other manufacturer will not stance a road car for loads of reasons:- including aerodynamics (fuel economy), wind noise, tyre noise, stone chips as above etc,.. geometry and parking (curbing) etc..


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hsb said:


> Its been proven that if your driving the GTR hard ie Track or even a B Road, spacers cannot tolerate the amount of force that is put through each corner and many have been known to snap off and disintegrate the hub along with it.
> 
> I looked long and hard and found too many horror stories from guys who just nailed it from a set of lights and others who saw their lives flash before them in an accident.
> 
> ...


fair comment... 
but just on the flip side of that coin, I ran H&R Hubcentric spacers on my car for over 2 years, which including about 50 laps of the Nurburgring and about 20 trackdays and 24,000mls of road hard abuse :chuckle:, without issue...


I routinely used to take off my wheel and check them though..

the cheap sh*t ones off ebay, that use the alloy bolts are the ones to stay away from. they are dangerous !


----------



## hsb (Aug 19, 2013)

nick the tubman said:


> fair comment...
> but just on the flip side of that coin, I ran H&R Hubcentric spacers on my car for over 2 years, which including about 50 laps of the Nurburgring and about 20 trackdays and 24,000mls of road hard abuse :chuckle:, without issue...
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it mate, it was the H&R ones that I read the horror stories about. I think its one of those things that it could or not be bad mod and possibly pot luck for some. I ran H&R on my M3 for over a year with hard driving and zero issues. Just the GTR power makes me think twice now.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

hsb said:


> Glad to hear it mate, it was the H&R ones that I read the horror stories about. I think its one of those things that it could or not be bad mod and possibly pot luck for some. I ran H&R on my M3 for over a year with hard driving and zero issues. Just the GTR power makes me think twice now.


probably not as bad as Lambo Gallardo wheels shattering at high speed though ! :flame:

there are/were some dodgy copies of spacers on ebay for while.. maybe that was the issue? or a bad batch...?

I run H&R suspension on my bmw at the moment and find the quality of their stuff to be extremely good.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I had read some of the horror stories but I believe the common cause here were cheap copies / aluminium material/bolts.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

I suspect that very few people drive their GTR as hard as Martin James drove his so if he had no issues, maybe find out which ones he fitted and go down that route?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

I ran spacers on my previous M3, they were hubcentric and I never has any issues with them cracking etc. However with the GTR's weight and power, I'm not too sure. I'm sure they'll be fine but I'd rather not chance it. I'd go for lower offset wheels if it was me.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

nick the tubman said:


> I ran 15mm front (no more I was told) and 20mm rear, as recommended by the spacer manufacturer (H&R) and several tuners that had tested them...


15 front and 20 rear, where did you get the 20 from? As I can only see 15 for sale.. thanks.
H&R TRAK+® Wheel Spacers | Products || H&R Special Springs, LP

thanks all for your input.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> 15 front and 20 rear, where did you get the 20 from? As I can only see 15 for sale.. thanks.
> H&R TRAK+® Wheel Spacers | Products || H&R Special Springs, LP
> 
> thanks all for your input.


Here:

http://www.litchfieldimports.co.uk/shop/Wheels-Tyres?GxOb0c

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goRt said:


> Here:
> 
> Litchfield Store - Wheels & Tyres - Litchfield Store - Litchfield Motors
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


thanks, £100 EACH tho.. bit cheeky that ha ha


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

i had a bit of a horror story with mine that were on my GTR

there was alot of stone chips on the rear arches and had managed to buy a set of wheels so i could bin off the spacers 
went to remove the spacers and the front nuts were totally seized on where the spacer nuts hold the spacers on to the hub. the nuts just rounded like cheese! even after heating red hot they didnt budge so had to use oxy to melt the spacer away from the hub.
the assumption is someone over tightened the nuts but i think the hot and cold cycles the front brakes go through cause the nuts to really bite into the spacer.
to be honest i have only really felt happy with using extended studs and hubcentric spacers. 
this is only my experience and opinion.
and thanks to TABZ for the oxy and help that day!


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> thanks, £100 EACH tho.. bit cheeky that ha ha


Each pair, plus vat ;-)

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

boosh said:


> i had a bit of a horror story with mine that were on my GTR
> 
> there was alot of stone chips on the rear arches and had managed to buy a set of wheels so i could bin off the spacers
> went to remove the spacers and the front nuts were totally seized on where the spacer nuts hold the spacers on to the hub. the nuts just rounded like cheese! even after heating red hot they didnt budge so had to use oxy to melt the spacer away from the hub.
> ...



I installed mine with a coating of copper grease, on the front and back and in the lugs... and I made sure the bolts were of high tensile steel

sounds like whoever fitted them did not grease them up (alloy is extremely susceptible to salt corrosion) and used the cheap bolts.. 

like with every mod. make sure it is installed properly and is of the highest quality you can buy...


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

it was the nuts as they are studs and nuts.
not sure i would be using grease on the faces of the nuts only where the spacer faces the hub and the wheel faces the spacer.


----------



## billythefish (Jul 2, 2015)

Ive got 20mm on rear and 15mm on front, can't comment on handling over stock as they were on the car when I bought it. What I can say is they make the car look so much better plus no chips although my car is wrapped...


----------



## ReedyGTR (Feb 11, 2014)

Had my 15mm and 20mm on since December, I actually think the handling is marginally better. I had concerns after seeing a few nasty examples of breakages, I'm changing my wheels up in the next few weeks... Then I won't have to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Sits a lot better.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Huzzy1 said:


> Sits a lot better.


looks ace what stance? 15/20 ............. ace plate as well!


----------



## Huzzy1 (Aug 4, 2015)

Chronos said:


> looks ace what stance? 15/20 ............. ace plate as well!


Hey mate, yes 15 front and 20 rear.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Take a read mate 



http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/167822-warning-aluminium-wheel-spacers.html


----------



## keithmac (Mar 1, 2014)

As people have said, the best bet by far is to use hubcentric spacers with longer wheel studs that fit into the orignal hub.

Having your wheels hanging off 15mm of aluminium doesn't seem the best idea..


----------



## Aliakeel (Mar 1, 2015)

Spacers they not a good on any super car and yea it will effect the handling it's a stupid thing to put on car unless you do shows only driving 30 mph all time..


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Aliakeel said:


> Spacers they not a good on any super car and yea it will effect the handling it's a stupid thing to put on car unless you do shows only driving 30 mph all time..




Well he does drive pretty slow!:chuckle::runaway:


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Litchfields fitted my spacers 4 years ago. 20/30 I think. I asked Iain Qs about potential failure and was told they would be fine. Cars running about 720 hp too.
For road use I couldn't tell noticeable difference before or after, stones chips are no worse either.
Car stance looks much much better too


----------



## fergalgtr (Mar 15, 2010)

Running h&r on mine for past 9 months no problems.


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

Couldn't decide for ages whether to have them or not due to all the horror stories. In the end after having my arm twisted by a couple of other GTR owners and some timely discount I went for a set of Eibach spacers (15 front/20 rear) supplied and fitted by Litchfields. Real deciding factor was that they are fitted on the Litchfield race car, driven by the likes of Martin James, Rob Huff and Iain; people that drive a car much harder than what mine is likely to ever see. 
After having had them on the for a while now imo with my mediocre driving ability I can't say I've noticed any difference, definitely no adverse affect anyway.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

goRt said:


> Here:
> Litchfield Store - Wheels & Tyres - Litchfield Store - Litchfield Motors
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Those spacers say they are for a 350z? i've sorted some front 15mm, Just wanted some rear 20mm.. thanks everyone. 

Eibach Pro Spacer 20mm - - Litchfield Store - Litchfield Motors

Product Code
S90-4-20-003

So they fit R35 GT-r as well?????

350z
Eibach 20mm Hub Centric Pro Spacers / Wheel Spacer Kit (Pair) - S90-4-20-003 | eBay

350z
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eibach-S90...dp/B0028L9PY6?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0

350z
Nissan 350z 20mm Eibach Pro-Spacer S90-4-20-003 - £114.00 : Cougar Store, Nissan 350z and 370z Parts Specialists


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

Chronos said:


> Those spacers say they are for a 350z? i've sorted some front 15mm, Just wanted some rear 20mm.. thanks everyone.
> 
> Eibach Pro Spacer 20mm - - Litchfield Store - Litchfield Motors
> 
> ...


They've fitted on my my11 and my14 without issue

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

goRt said:


> They've fitted on my my11 and my14 without issue
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Any pictures with them on your car goRt?


----------



## Knightwing23 (Aug 6, 2013)

Just seen this thread. I'm running 15mm fronts and 20mm on the rears. No problems at all have tracked the car couple of time with them on an no problem. To be fair I can't tell any difference in handling from stock


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Any pictures with them on your car goRt?












Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

goRt said:


> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Ooh that looks tasty.

You not fancy matt black wheels appose to gloss? Think it'd look even nicer.


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

AdnanK said:


> Ooh that looks tasty.
> 
> You not fancy matt black wheels appose to gloss? Think it'd look even nicer.


I'm undecided where to go with the wheels, think I like the tsw so these would become my spares.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

hsb said:


> Its been proven that if your driving the GTR hard ie Track or even a B Road, spacers cannot tolerate the amount of force that is put through each corner and many have been known to snap off and disintegrate the hub along with it.
> 
> I looked long and hard and found too many horror stories from guys who just nailed it from a set of lights and others who saw their lives flash before them in an accident.
> 
> ...


And that's why you just shouldn't use them - going back 8 years now when I gave the same advise :runaway:


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

Got Eibach on mine 20mm/15mm for 18 months without any issues/

Supplied and fitted by LM.

t


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

15 and 20 mm for 6 yrs no issues.


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

hsb said:


> Its been proven that if your driving the GTR hard ie Track or even a B Road, spacers cannot tolerate the amount of force that is put through each corner and many have been known to snap off and disintegrate the hub along with it.
> 
> I looked long and hard and found too many horror stories from guys who just nailed it from a set of lights and others who saw their lives flash before them in an accident.
> 
> ...


Where is the evidence?


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, there is Alex' car where a wheel almost fell off on track. But that was where the previous owner had fitted spacers that were not designed for a car of the power and weight of a GTR and the manufacturer even stated that they should not be used on an R35.

Any evidence of Eibach spacers failing, this is what I have fitted by Lichfield?


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

vxrcymru said:


> Yes, there is Alex' car where a wheel almost fell off on track. But that was where the previous owner had fitted spacers that were not designed for a car of the power and weight of a GTR and the manufacturer even stated that they should not be used on an R35.
> 
> Any evidence of Eibach spacers failing, this is what I have fitted by Lichfield?


Don't know of any GTR's fitted with these having them failed.

Too much misinformation around spacers.

If you buy quality spacers (Hubcentric) from a major vendor and use it for the correct application, you'll be golden. 

As for me, I'm a chicken, I wouldn't run them on a GTR because knowing my luck, mine will be the only ones ever to fail.


----------



## rob2005 (Apr 26, 2015)

If Litchfield run them on their cars thats enough of an argument for me to stay with my H&Rs. 

Ive only ever seen/heard horror stories of poor quality eBay ones failing or indeed the story on this thread where the company admitted they weren't designed for Track use and they subsequently failed. 

Be good to Have Iains input to see what he runs on his cars If at all.

I do remember a few years ago at Castle Coombe a wide arched Honda S2000 with monster spacers having a nightmare where the wheel just snapped off and made its way to quarry without the car :chuckle:


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

Steve said:


> And that's why you just shouldn't use them - going back 8 years now when I gave the same advise :runaway:


and you were as wrong 8 years ago as you are today, nice to see some things remain consistent.


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Having had Eibach spacers on mine for 4 yrs and happy to do so, one question springs to mind.
For the cost of replacements maybe it would be worth changing them every few yrs / xxx miles. What do you reckon
Off to Litchfields in May for service so will ask advice


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

oks got these for when me cars back, hope they the right ones!

Got Eibach rears as couldnt see 20mm in H&R
Litchfield sell the Eibach S90-4-20-003 for rear, see Litchfield Store - Wheels & Tyres - Litchfield Store - Litchfield Motors

FRONT-
H&R front 10mm each side
H&R 3065666 Spacer Set

REAR -
Eibach Pro-Spacer Kit, 20mm each side Per Spacer (System 4) S90-4-20-003


----------



## p.karageorgiev (Jun 16, 2008)

Which spacers are better - H&R or Eibach?


----------



## Crafty_Blade (Jul 11, 2012)

maxxwaxx said:


> Having had Eibach spacers on mine for 4 yrs and happy to do so, one question springs to mind.
> For the cost of replacements maybe it would be worth changing them every few yrs / xxx miles. What do you reckon
> Off to Litchfields in May for service so will ask advice


What did they have to say on this?


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

garage yawata lost a wheel on fuji because of spacers/longnuts


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

hsb said:


> Its been proven that if your driving the GTR hard ie Track or even a B Road, spacers cannot tolerate the amount of force that is put through each corner and many have been known to snap off and disintegrate the hub along with it.
> 
> I looked long and hard and found too many horror stories from guys who just nailed it from a set of lights and others who saw their lives flash before them in an accident.
> 
> ...


I would not run spacers on a track, on the road yes but not on track


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

Simonh said:


> Where is the evidence?


Ive seen 2 cars where the spacers have been the failure point on track these were the 'bolt on type' both times the spacer was coming off the hub, how you keep going with the noise that must have been coming from the wheel/hub I dont know but the things were almost off. 
The only spacers I would consider are literally a spacer with longer wheel studs so the actual wheel nut is pulling the wheel and spacer onto the hub and the torque can be checked every other session.
A friend of mine had a brake disc snap in half at the Nurburgring and it was a well known make that resulted in a complete loss of brakes so anything can happen, he runs spacers allt he time on his R35 on the road but will not use them on track.


----------



## Scott Emmerson (Nov 12, 2015)

ASIF said:


> 15 and 20 mm for 6 yrs no issues.


Dragging up an old reply here but can I ask what suspension your car is/was sitting on in this picture? 

It looks a good drop so I'm assuming its not on Eibach springs that only drop the rear by 13mm.

I've looked at the Tein springs which drop the front by 25mm and the rear by 30mm to which I'm probably going to go for.


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

Scott Emmerson said:


> Dragging up an old reply here but can I ask what suspension your car is/was sitting on in this picture?
> 
> It looks a good drop so I'm assuming its not on Eibach springs that only drop the rear by 13mm.
> 
> I've looked at the Tein springs which drop the front by 25mm and the rear by 30mm to which I'm probably going to go for.


look at swift r springs


----------



## ASIF (Jan 14, 2008)

Scott Emmerson said:


> Dragging up an old reply here but can I ask what suspension your car is/was sitting on in this picture?
> 
> It looks a good drop so I'm assuming its not on Eibach springs that only drop the rear by 13mm.
> 
> I've looked at the Tein springs which drop the front by 25mm and the rear by 30mm to which I'm probably going to go for.


Kw sleeve kit and 285/335 tyres .


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

Where can you get the longer studs and spacers?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

boosh said:


> it was the nuts as they are studs and nuts.
> not sure i would be using grease on the faces of the nuts only where the spacer faces the hub and the wheel faces the spacer.


Torque is applied to the thread engagement, reducing friction at the nut face is entirely correct and they should be greased with the appropriate thread paste.


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> Where can you get the longer studs and spacers?


ARP do studs

If your feeling flush
Burnt Titanium Open End Lug Nuts For ARP Extended Wheel Studs 12x1.25 | eBay


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Why longer studs?

H&R spacers use the existing studs and add their own. Plenty of track used cars running them with no reported failures.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

charles charlie said:


> Why longer studs?
> 
> H&R spacers use the existing studs and add their own. Plenty of track used cars running them with no reported failures.


Just piece of mind and preference.

Looks like the Subaru ones for, ARP 100-7716, £37 a corner, plus hub centric spacers. Anyone know the bore size?

Can i not use standard nuts?


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

charles charlie said:


> Why longer studs?
> 
> H&R spacers use the existing studs and add their own. Plenty of track used cars running them with no reported failures.


I hate that type because you cant check the torque on the spacer to hub nut without taking the wheel off


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

e8_pack said:


> Just piece of mind and preference.
> 
> Looks like the Subaru ones for, ARP 100-7716, £37 a corner, plus hub centric spacers. Anyone know the bore size?
> 
> Can i not use standard nuts?


The ARP are prob intended for drag racing so will be quite long and may try to poke thru the stock nut, I would run an open longer nut so you have more thread contact with the nut/stud, Ill be changing to these anyway, especially the rear, if it does this to a tyre with low torque and boost imagine the stress when its opened up


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm in no rush, I'll just measure stock +20mm and interrogate the ARP catalogue. 

Got to forge it first, ring in July!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Interesting old discussion over at GTR life 

Need new wheel studs - which ones? - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 22, 2013)

ARP will no doubt have some that fit, you've just got to ask the right question.

"Do you have 20mm extended wheel nuts for an R35 GTR"
"No"

"Do you have 2.xxx apx inch when nuts with a x dia knurl..."
"We have PN xxx"

Works everytime ;-)


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

arp studs often chosen are the same as for subaru wrx, they are 25mm longer than stock so open lug nuts needed, wonder if it would be ok to use with a 25mm spacer for track


----------



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

some report better turn in i i think so could be placebo but i think it works 
if you drive on stones and gravel occasionally try to resist te urge to drift it
as you will get more stone chips 
the onley way to do this is
1.remove the hubs
2.use longer wheel studs +15mm - +20 mm rears 
( quality fasteners guys no cheep eBay shit they will stretch )
3. sandwich the spacer between the wheel and hub
4. ensure you wire wheel the surface rust
5. torque to 104 

ill see if i can find the part number for studs was over a year ago and my paperwork is well
challenged


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

ARP 100-7716


----------



## Berger (Sep 21, 2017)

i think your on the money GOGO SPEED
it was an ARP part that much i remember
thanks a tone dude 

had a mate turn up the spacers we used 2 points on the hubs to keep them locked in place using the studs
i went 17mm front and back as i prefer to keep Nisans track of-sets unchanged F to R though wider


----------



## GOGO SPEED (Jul 8, 2016)

i have just seen yesterday that lyfe motorsport uses hubcentric spacers with long studs on their wtac r35, also spoke with a japanese guy who tracks a lot at suzuka and he told me that he us ksp engeneering spacers with build in studs that are specificaly made for the gtr and not having an issue, keep in mind that the weak link here are the stock nissan studs. The best balance for the r35 i think is a square set up, same offset front/rear if you have wide fenders, it is just what i think


----------



## Sheriff (Mar 2, 2016)

I see many are running 15/20 front and rear but surely a symmetrical set up would make more sense given the myriad of computery stuff that monitor each wheel etc etc. ????

Would a MY17 be any different for spacers?


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

ok so i went spacers a while ago now and love the stance, handling does seem a fraction better maybe as the cars slightly wider.. (car doesnt get used on track, just road)

H&R 3065666 Spacer Set (15mm front) + Eibach S90-4-20-003 (20mm rear)

pic


----------



## dudersvr (May 7, 2003)

GOGO SPEED said:


> arp studs often chosen are the same as for subaru wrx, they are 25mm longer than stock so open lug nuts needed, wonder if it would be ok to use with a 25mm spacer for track


I have ARP studs pressed into the rear hubs and pressed into the front spacers.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Chronos 
Your car looks mental! Love the look!


----------



## Tekki (Feb 12, 2017)

As an engineer I would recommend using Loctite 8009 anti seize on assembly of dissimilar metals. It is a metal free anti seize and will not cause any chemical reactions. Copper slip adds another metal into assembly and can cause seizing problems.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

for all the "spacer" doubters on here...

I have been running them on my cars, with oversized tyres now, for over 4 years in total...
with over 40,000 mls between the two GTR`s, with track days, and high speed road trips across Europe, etc etc***8230; with ZERO issues.

my only advice is only buy the branded ones with guarantees, like the german H&R or similar... stay away form the fleabay sh*ite***8230;.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Quick question on spacers


If I opt for the 265/305 tyre set up will I have any issues running 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers on the car?

If anyone***8217;s selling eibach or hr spacers I***8217;m interested


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Juice said:


> Quick question on spacers
> 
> 
> If I opt for the 265/305 tyre set up will I have any issues running 15mm front and 20mm rear spacers on the car?
> ...


No you won’t. The spacers ultimately aren’t that thick.


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

H r 15mm front and rears ordered
Await arrival from Germany
Were significantly cheaper then uk traders and on here


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

***9757;***55356;***57341; Anyone else interested
Here***8217;s where I got them

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/143031185408


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Before and after shots
15mm all round, stance is so much better and not too wide on the rear
Flush all round

Excuse the filthy car! Wheels getting powder coated in January


----------



## D12SDL (Mar 7, 2019)

Old thread I no but just a question. Are the eibach spacers that bolt on to the hub then the wheel bolts on to the spacer ok to be using ?


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Juice said:


> View attachment 247839
> 
> 
> View attachment 247841
> ...


Looks much better

can I ask, how come you didn't go for the 20mm rears?


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

D12SDL said:


> Old thread I no but just a question. Are the eibach spacers that bolt on to the hub then the wheel bolts on to the spacer ok to be using ?


I cant speak for the GTR but would assume its the same, someone else that's used them would need to chime in but when I have run them in the past, this is definitely the way to go


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Richy1104 said:


> Looks much better
> 
> can I ask, how come you didn't go for the 20mm rears?


I’ve seen cars at traders workshops running 15mm front and 20mm rear and the rear protrudes too much for my liking
I would rather have them hella flush with the arches then poke out. 
Plus they were approx £190 for both pairs from euro car parts


----------



## Richy1104 (Jan 11, 2018)

Juice said:


> I’ve seen cars at traders workshops running 15mm front and 20mm rear and the rear protrudes too much for my liking
> I would rather have them hella flush with the arches then poke out.
> Plus they were approx £190 for both pairs from euro car parts


Fair shout. I think i may go with the set up you have choosen too


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Do it !!


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Juice said:


> View attachment 247839
> 
> 
> View attachment 247841
> ...


I have ordered 15mm and 20mm but I think I will go 15mm all round as I don't want the rears sticking out too much. I have the track edition wheels 

I will post up some pictures once fitted


----------



## Juice (Jun 21, 2009)

Both pics with 15mm front and rear with 305 tyres on rear and 265 tyres on front


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

Just an update on this I had the 15mm front and 20mm rear H&R spacers fitted with the track pack wheels and they look really good!

I will probably change the rears to a 15mm spacer as the rear tire just protrudes the arch and I prefer it to be flush. I have a 305 tire and I think the offset my be slightly different with the track pack wheels. But am happy enough 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

